# Tuger Tiger v. Style it up



## babdora (Mar 1, 2007)

Could someone please post a swap or at least describe the difference between the two ON LIPS (if possible)? I can't decide
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
Thankss


----------



## kimmy (Mar 1, 2007)

tiger tiger is alot more orangey than style it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry i don't have a photo...but that's the best i can describe the difference.


----------

